# Train lights flicker and it stops moving after start; Looking for help



## aspal (Nov 25, 2013)

I am very inexperienced with model trains. But I have two young children that are obsessed with them right now. We were gifted a Lionel Holiday Train (http://www.amazon.com/Lionel-Holida...roduct_top). 

Sadly, it appears this model has a lot of problems. It has been giving me problems, specifically, when I push to start the train it moves forward a few inches and then just stops completely. I can repeat this over and over again - sometimes pushing the train a little helps, but usually not. 

I started moving the train cars veeeery slowly along the track and notices the lights (always on) flicker on an off a little, or dim down. 

Not being experienced with model trains, I'm not sure what the next best step here would be. One forum suggested cleaning the track and wheels, but that didn't help. 

Because all four of the train cars flicker their lights when I move them slowly along, I'm assuming the problem must be with the track, but I could be wrong. Maybe that's normal?

I am hoping someone here could give me some suggestions to try, because I am just out of my depth on diagnosing this problem. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## wgn4884 (May 23, 2013)

I am not familiar with this set, but a good first step is to isolate the source of the problem. I assume that each car and the engine pick up power from the rails. There are some trains sets that only the tender picks up track power and wires between cars power the car lights, and that would change the isolation procedure. And I assume that you have only a simple loop of track with no reversing loop or wye, since these require special wiring with two-rail track. 

If each car picks up power from the rails,I suggest take everything off the track. Put each car on, one at a time, and see if the lights work normally, including when you roll them by hand. If the problem is with a single car, this should show which one. If all car lights work like they should, put the engine on by itself and see if it works. This should tell you if the problem is in the train or the track. 
If you can isolate the problem to a single car, you may be able to find where the problem is and correct it. If the problem is in the engine, I can't offer any help, other than look for a loose wire connecting the wheels and sliders, if it has them. 

If all the cars have dim or flickering lights, the problem is probably in the track or wiring. If you have a multimeter, disconnect the power to the track at the track, and with the train off check the resistance (ohms) across the rails. The meter should show infinite ohms. If it doesn't, something is shorting the power between the rails. If you don't have a multimeter (and even if you do), you can do another test. Prop the engine upside down and touch a wire from the power pack to power pick-up points on the engine, one wire on each side. If the engine and power pack are both good. the engine will run and the problem is either in the wiring to the track or something, probably some stray metal, is shorting power between the rails. If the engine does not run, try this on each car to see if the lights work. In none of the cars nor the engine works, the power pack is probably bad. 

I hope this is a help. If you tell us where you are located, someone close by may be able to help. I'm in the metro Atlanta area.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the reviews under the link you provided mentions cleaning the oxide off the aluminum rails with WD40. The reviewer claims that his train ran fairly well after that. I don't have much experience with aluminum rails, but thought that perhaps the same procedure may work for your train. 

Just a thought, 
David Meashey


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Being that this set came with Aluminum rail make sure it all fits together tightly. This type track is not known to be the best for continuity. Later RJD


----------

